
Opportunity, Lost – NY HQ2 Loss from a NY Software Engineer's Perspective - kaisen99
https://medium.com/@radvani/opportunity-lost-d814185ecd57
======
RNeff
The Amazon HQ2 search was a huge con game. They did not award NYC a second HQ
of 50,000 jobs, the prize, but only a large satellite of 25,000 jobs. This is
called bait and switch. An unanswered question is "where would 25,000 new
families live?"

A large tech company will suck the life out of the startup environment due to
better pay, benefits, technical challenges, and prestige. New York state
allows non-compete agreements, so it is hard to change tech companies.

